# The Hunger Games Fan Club



## .... (Aug 29, 2010)

For anyone who's read _The Hunger Games_ or any other books in the series and liked it. Talk away~

Members
Mawile
and whoever else comes here.



Personally, my favorite book in the series is _The Hunger Games_.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm actually reading that book right now. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## .... (Aug 29, 2010)

Really?
What part are you on?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2010)

Right at the start of the actual games. Which is about 1/3 of the way through.


----------



## .... (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay~


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 30, 2010)

I've read through the 1st book and halfwa through the second. excellent series.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 30, 2010)

hahahahaa yes

Mockingjays and gaaah fangasm. I want a gold pin.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 30, 2010)

I do like the idea of a mockingjay. Hmm. could be a base idea for a new pokemon, perhaps?


----------



## .... (Aug 30, 2010)

A really good idea, but pretty unlikely.

I like mockingjays too~


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 17, 2010)

Finished the first book. Loved it.

Better go get the second book now...


----------



## .... (Sep 17, 2010)

It's addicting~


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 17, 2010)

has the third book come out yet?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 17, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> has the third book come out yet?


Oh, yeah. Definitely.

There's even a movie coming out next year.


----------



## .... (Sep 17, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> hahahahaa yes
> 
> Mockingjays and gaaah fangasm. I want a gold pin.


Old post, but I've got a mockingjay keychain :3


----------



## Enkoe (Sep 17, 2010)

Did someone say The Hunger Games?!

I've read THG (The Hunger Games) and CF (Catching Fire), and I'll read MJ (Mockingjay) soon after that other person finishes reading it. He beat me to the book. >:(


----------



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

The Hunger Games are awesome! I finished the first two books and about to finish the third.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 17, 2010)

I love the Hunger Games.

On first book, at the part where Katniss just launched an arrow intothe Gamemaster's roast pig


----------



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

Brock said:


> I love the Hunger Games.
> 
> On first book, at the part where Katniss just launched an arrow intothe Gamemaster's roast pig


Lol haha. In the second, the GameMakers put a force field between them and the tributes because of Katniss XD


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 17, 2010)

I love this series! I haven't read Mockingjay yet, though. I want to wait until I can buy my own copy.


----------



## brandman (Sep 17, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> I love this series! I haven't read Mockingjay yet, though. I want to wait until I can buy my own copy.


It's been pretty good so far just not as much action though.


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 20, 2010)

Great trilogy, I have read all three books and they are very good. At the moment there is a debate about if they will be required reading.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 21, 2010)

My one complaint about the Hunger Games:

In the begining, most of it is slow and boring, with little action. In the second part, it just goes BYEWBYEWBYEWBYEW with stuff.

[spoiler='Book one: Part ||]now on the part where Katniss dropped the Tracker Jacker nest of the Career Tributes camp.[/spoiler]


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 4, 2010)

Hidan said:


> My one complaint about the Hunger Games:
> 
> In the begining, most of it is slow and boring, with little action. In the second part, it just goes BYEWBYEWBYEWBYEW with stuff.
> 
> [spoiler='Book one: Part ||]now on the part where Katniss dropped the Tracker Jacker nest of the Career Tributes camp.[/spoiler]


OH HELL NO!  Those things give me the chills!


----------

